# change of mainboard no screen found (solved)

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, i have a new Mainboard: ASUS A7N8X-E deluxe (nvidia-nforce2-chip),

but the same AGP-graficcard, CPU and hd from my old system.

I made a new Kernel 2.6.39-r3 with make odlconfig, changed pata. usb sata to nvidia-chip.

Now i can booten, do emerge --synce  and mount ide sata and usb .

But startx doesent work.

I think it is becaus of the nvidia AGP Chip of the mainboard, my old bord has a via chip-set

I just have to change AGP (PCI) driver and i2c  from Via to Nvidia, my radeon-driver  fbdev configuration are the same?

nvidia-driver package is only for nvidia graficcard or for the mainboardßchipset?

lsmod of Knoppix http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462257/

hwinfo http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462254/

New nvidia-kernelconfig http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462255/

Old viaboard kernelconfig http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462360/  it was going well.

Xorg.0.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462253/

grep -e EE /var/log/xorg.0.log

Code:

[  1137.094] (EE) No devices detected.

Has anyone an idea what to do?Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Fri Aug 26, 2011 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gentoo-kid,

I've just retired a ASUS A7N8X-E deluxe.

The nvidia-drivers package provides the AGP port driver for the motherboard chip set.

You need to enable agpgart in the kernel, to provide the hooks that the nvidia-driver needs but nothing in the menu below it.

However, the nvidia-driver is only of interest if you also have an nVidia graphics card.

The radion driver loaded and claimed that it could not find a graphics card.

That motherboard needs an AGP 8x compatible graphics card.  It does not provide the correct power for 4x and older cards.

Nothing gets damaged.  They just won't work.

What graphics card do you have?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

My graficcard is  ati radeon 9800 se, it works fine with Knoppix.

 *Quote:*   

> You need to enable agpgart in the kernel, to provide the hooks that the nvidia-driver needs but nothing in the menu below it. 

 

means not  select nvidia nforce-chip  in the submenu /dev/agpgard?

exactly hese settings with via-chipset suport (instead of nvidia) worked on my old board  

```

 <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                             │ │

  │ │    [*] VGA Arbitration                                              │ │

  │ │    (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                     │ │

  │ │    [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support               │ │

  │ │    <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI suppor│ │

  │ │    < > Intel GMA500 Stub Driver                                     │ │

  │ │    <*> Lowlevel video output switch controls                        │ │

  │ │    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->                       │ │

  │ │    [ ] Backlight & LCD device support  --->                         │ │

  │ │        Display device support  --->                                 │ │

  │ │        Console display driver support  --->                         │ │

  │ │    [ ] Bootup logo  --->                                            │ │

  │ │                                                                     │ │

  │ │                     

```

```

│    --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                   │ │

  │ │    < >   ALI chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   ATI chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                 │ │

  │ │    < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                   │ │

  │ │    < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support          │ │

  │ │    <*>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                      │ │

  │ │    < >   SiS chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                          │ │

  │ │    < >   VIA chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                 │ │

```

  │ │

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gentoo-kid,

That looks OK.  What does lspci say about your video card ?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

lspci   perhaps there is another thing in config-file to be set? 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [48] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e9087000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9082000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at e9083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0080

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

   Memory at e9080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: e7000000-e8ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 809a

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at e9085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: e5000000-e6ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20080000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

   Kernel driver in use: skge

   Kernel modules: skge

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 9400 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

   Memory at e8004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

   Kernel modules: sata_sil

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e5000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c27

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

   Memory at e6010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## Gentoo-kid

It seems something wrote in my /etc/xinit.rc with this xterm, twm and made an new xorg.conf.

But what the hell wrote in my configs?

I removed xorg.conf and wrote the xinit.rc.

I never had this bevore.

----------

